# Google Earth,  version `GLIBCXX_3.4.9' not found



## DavidMarec (Sep 19, 2009)

Bonjour,


I am trying to run google-earth on a FreeBSD 7.2 box.

But, while the installation step was successfull, i get the following error when I launch the software.


```
david:~>googleearth
./googleearth-bin: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.9' not found (required by ./libgoogleearth_lib.so)
./googleearth-bin: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.9' not found (required by ./libbase.so)
```

Upgrading linux_base-f7 to linux_base-f8 do not solve the issue.

any idea to get the right version of glibc++ ?


----------



## ale (Sep 19, 2009)

What is the output of sysctl compat.linux.osrelease?


----------



## DavidMarec (Sep 19, 2009)

ale said:
			
		

> What is the output of sysctl compat.linux.osrelease?



2.6.16. I tried 2.6.18, also.


----------



## Nicholas (Sep 19, 2009)

Same problem (linux_base-f8)
sysctl compat.linux.osrelease is same


----------



## DavidMarec (Sep 19, 2009)

Nicholas said:
			
		

> Same problem (linux_base-f8)
> sysctl compat.linux.osrelease is same



Guess that google-earth is not the only linux port that fails running with this stuff.


----------



## ale (Sep 19, 2009)

For curiosity I've tested it on fc4 too.
Slightly different message, but same result.
Maybe it's better asking the maintainer.


----------



## Nicholas (Sep 19, 2009)

DavidMarec said:
			
		

> Guess that google-earth is not the only linux port that fails running with this stuff.



all other linux ports work fine (i.e. flashplugin-10 and Skype )


----------



## DavidMarec (Sep 20, 2009)

Nicholas said:
			
		

> all other linux ports work fine (i.e. flashplugin-10 and Skype )



Actually, upgrading to linux_base-f10 has solved the issue.
But, while the GUI is displayed correctly, i get a black screen instead of the map drawings.


----------



## Nicholas (Sep 20, 2009)

> But, while the GUI is displayed correctly, i get a black screen instead of the map drawings.


AFAIK, 7.x doesn't support linux_base-f10 completely.


----------



## eugenevdm (Sep 29, 2009)

Just for interest sake, I have Ubuntu 9.04 64-bit and I get exactly the same error:


```
./googleearth-bin: ./libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.9' not found (required by ./libgoogleearth_lib.so)
./googleearth-bin: ./libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.9' not found (required by ./libbase.so)
```

Output of uname -a:

```
"Linux eugene-work 2.6.28-15-generic #49-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 18 19:25:34 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
```


----------



## eugenevdm (Sep 29, 2009)

Okay found the solution here, at least for my Ubuntu 9.04 64-bit:

http://groups.google.com/group/comp.os.linux.advocacy/browse_thread/thread/97d3a6fa95963148

Solution


```
"Remove or rename libstdc++.so.6 and libgcc_s.so.1 in the installation 
directory"
```


----------



## Nicholas (Oct 1, 2009)

won't work for FreeBSD


----------

